# Mass producing anubias



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi I've always liked anubias. Beautiful, hardy, tough enough to keep with most cichlids(Except tilapia  ) But their one drawback is that they are expensive and grow slowly. Plus the specimens I can get are always young and small.

I've heard that they grow faster in "marshy" environments, with the leaves above the water. Is it true? Also, are there any other ways to make anubias grow more quickly?

Ted


----------



## Jowlz (Dec 19, 2008)

Grow them emmersed or grow them with CO2 and Ferts. Emmersed is more cost effective.


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

Anubias need to be submerged, I once tryed to plant em only Ã‚Â½ submerged in a aquaterrarium once and just resulted in all the leafs above water dryed out and died even with a very high humidity and daily duches from a foila sprayer.

The plants right below the surface tho, grew very well and nice. After some time they shot flower stalks up thru the water and flowerd with beutifull little white flowers.

If you grow them with ferts, just below the water line with a lot of light in the right color spectrum, they will grow pretty fast.


----------



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

I guess they're more or less like most plants :lol:

Mine did seem to produce more leaves when it had a teeny amount of its leaves and stem above the water. Maybe not :?

Thanks for the replies :thumb: Just like any other plant....though extremely beautiful 

Ted


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Pali said:


> Anubias need to be submerged,


That is not a correct statement. Like many marsh or semi-aquatic plants, they adapt to their environments. You cannot change that environment quickly, or death is a common event. To switch a plant from submerged to emersed, you need to change things slowly and you need to match the new environmental conditions to the plants needs. In the case of anubias, they can't really handle very dry air.

I have switched anubias over to emersed form with full success.


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

Fair enough my bad, I have never had the success of makeing anubias grow above the water line !


----------

